# Sunset Beach / Tubbs Inlet Access



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

Today I noticed no trespassing signs posted at the beach access next to the Palm Cove development. This is the same access the police and fire dept. uses along with many other beach goers including myself. Does anyone know if this is legit? This is the only place we go where the fishing is decent without too much crowd.


----------



## coffeytime1959 (Sep 3, 2015)

They put those signs up in order to keep people away from the construction site. The road (with the rope) will still be accessible as it must remain for the beach patrol and rescue folks. We can still get access there and can still park in the area - but they really want people to stay off the Palm Cove road. Some knucklehead must have vandalized or stolen something from the building site.


----------



## Supersign (Jul 26, 2012)

That is good to know. The only sign that worried me was the one on the first set of columns when you turn off the main road. If they want people to stay out of the construction, they need to keep the key coded gate closed.It was wide open Saturday evening at 7. Let's hope they don't try to close the beach in front of those homes once they are built. That would really suck.


----------



## coffeytime1959 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm sure they can't close down the beachfront, but they do have plans to dredge the back side and put a large dock/marina which will stop people from getting to the inlet side. I certainly understand the need for a gate because over the last couple of summers, the place fills up with people parking there, dumping trash and being a general nuisance to those who fish. But the little road in front of the gate will remain open to the public - we just have to go over (or under) the rope to get to to the surf. Actually, the rope wasn't there until last year, because people were driving right up to the dunes and parking, blocking the EMT access. Like Ron White says, "you can't fix stupid" LOL.


----------



## Maringotka (Jun 26, 2020)

Supersign said:


> Today I noticed no trespassing signs posted at the beach access next to the Palm Cove development. This is the same access the police and fire dept. uses along with many other beach goers including myself. Does anyone know if this is legit? This is the only place we go where the fishing is decent without too much crowd.





coffeytime1959 said:


> I'm sure they can't close down the beachfront, but they do have plans to dredge the back side and put a large dock/marina which will stop people from getting to the inlet side. I certainly understand the need for a gate because over the last couple of summers, the place fills up with people parking there, dumping trash and being a general nuisance to those who fish. But the little road in front of the gate will remain open to the public - we just have to go over (or under) the rope to get to to the surf. Actually, the rope wasn't there until last year, because people were driving right up to the dunes and parking, blocking the EMT access. Like Ron White says, "you can't fix stupid" LOL.


Hello Coffeetime,
Just surfing Google Earth looking for a place to park my tiny house on wheels and wondered if I could park at Tubbs Inlet?


----------

